# Hobie Revo????



## stealth14rc (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone have or ever fished out of one? I have a stealth14 right now an i love it other than the weigh of it im a small guy 145lb 5'6. I was wondering how stable the revo was an how easy it is to get to the front hatch. Also how well does it take on waves I like to do alot of offshore fishing. Thanks for your help


----------



## edshog (Feb 3, 2011)

I believe Peaches has one, get on gs peir forum


----------

